# PAM 372 or 422??



## Vicar69 (Nov 19, 2017)

One of these will be my next - and possibly final purchase (baby on the way).

I flip and flop like a pair of havianas on a washing line.
Like red wine or white wine, red sauce or brown sauce.....ultimately most of us mortals have to choose one.

I am hoping that existing forum owners of each will post gratuitous pics of their watches here and help me CHOOSE.

Grazie molto.


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

422 all the way. I couldn’t pull off a 47mm watch otherwise I would get a 422.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Can't go wrong with either one,base vs marina with rear PR?

Personally I'd pick 372 as it's more faithful to the original 6152

For marina with rear PR,I go with 368 instead of 422


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I chose the 372, purely because I like the base dial over the marina and love the mellow plexi glass look.

Either one is a stunning watch and you can't go wrong.


----------



## Erick510 (Jan 11, 2016)

372 looks nicer

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicar69 (Nov 19, 2017)

Synequano said:


> Can't go wrong with either one,base vs marina with rear PR?
> 
> Personally I'd pick 372 as it's more faithful to the original 6152
> 
> For marina with rear PR,I go with 368 instead of 422


Oh you beautiful b*st*rds!!!  

(you even threw in a Destro - nice touch)


----------



## Vicar69 (Nov 19, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> I chose the 372, purely because I like the base dial over the marina and love the mellow plexi glass look.
> 
> Either one is a stunning watch and you can't go wrong.


Pics or it didn't happen hahaha


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Love my 422.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vicar69 (Nov 19, 2017)

Erick510 said:


> 372 looks nicer
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


only PICS will decide that....(although I kinda agree - today. Tomorrow will be different)


----------



## Vicar69 (Nov 19, 2017)

MOV said:


> Love my 422.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Currently in the minority so I'd love a couple of wrist shots.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Vicar69 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen hahaha


LOL

See today's WRUW Panerai thread.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Vicar69 said:


> Currently in the minority so I'd love a couple of wrist shots.












Vicar, visit the Panerai forum. Full of many many photos.

You can't go wrong IMO with either.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bask7 (Jan 6, 2017)

I think the 372 has a better dial, so I would go with that


----------



## Vicar69 (Nov 19, 2017)

With that brutal buckle? (previous pic) 
I do like a bottle of Barossa though in the last one... 

(responding to @bigclive2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicar69 (Nov 19, 2017)

MOV said:


> Vicar, visit the Panerai forum. Full of many many photos.
> 
> You can't go wrong IMO with either.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Looking through that forum is my daily .... fix.....but I do like having 372s and 422s together....it's helping me...

Love your pics - see you've stuck with the OEM strap - not tempted by anything chunkier like a Bosphorus or a DiStefano?


----------



## apflorio1 (Feb 3, 2018)

I just picked up a 422. I need to see some movement or the 372 would have been the choice.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Looking through these pics reminds me how much I like that 47mil 1950's case shape!!


----------



## Vicar69 (Nov 19, 2017)

apflorio1 said:


> I just picked up a 422. I need to see some movement or the 372 would have been the choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know...right? 
But then I like the simplicity of the 372.....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

See it did happen

)


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Vicar69 said:


> Looking through that forum is my daily .... fix.....but I do like having 372s and 422s together....it's helping me...
> 
> Love your pics - see you've stuck with the OEM strap - not tempted by anything chunkier like a Bosphorus or a DiStefano?


No, no. I have a few straps for this piece. That said, this strap is in my top three for this watch.

I just put this strap on again last week.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blumnie (Jan 11, 2014)

I love this conversation, seems to be an age old debate. My personal thoughts, I'd go 422. First because the dial of the 422 IMO is very symmetrical/balanced in it's layout. The 372 seems to be imbalanced with the large black void at the bottom of the dial, almost like it's missing something. Next is the crystal, 422 has a sapphire crystal which is much more durable and resistant to scratches, etc. The 372 has a plexi crystal, which is almost a scratch magnet. Speaking from experience, plexi is ok and easy enough to clean up with the right paste and some time. One of my favorite pieces has plexi, but if I could choose I would make it sapphire. Lastly, the PR display through the exhibition case back is like the cherry on the sundae. It's just a great classy addition and a great conversation piece. All that being said, It's definitely a personal choice. The one thing that is certain, you can't go wrong with either. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## apflorio1 (Feb 3, 2018)

More eye candy to sway your choice.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicar69 (Nov 19, 2017)

apflorio1 said:


> More eye candy to sway your choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Between you and BigClive - just can't decide!!!

Nice pics all - keep em coming!!


----------



## Vicar69 (Nov 19, 2017)

blumnie said:


> I love this conversation, seems to be an age old debate. My personal thoughts, I'd go 422. First because the dial of the 422 IMO is very symmetrical/balanced in it's layout. The 372 seems to be imbalanced with the large black void at the bottom of the dial, almost like it's missing something. Next is the crystal, 422 has a sapphire crystal which is much more durable and resistant to scratches, etc. The 372 has a plexi crystal, which is almost a scratch magnet. Speaking from experience, plexi is ok and easy enough to clean up with the right paste and some time. One of my favorite pieces has plexi, but if I could choose I would make it sapphire. Lastly, the PR display through the exhibition case back is like the cherry on the sundae. It's just a great classy addition and a great conversation piece. All that being said, It's definitely a personal choice. The one thing that is certain, you can't go wrong with either. Good luck with your choice.


So much for the 'plus' column for the 422 - appreciate.it. It's funny though, the sheer simplicity of the 372 keeps it neck and neck still (imo)....
(I DO love the power reserve, like you say, classy touch - seriously would have liked that on the 372...)


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Nothing much to say or contribute. You have to do more homework and make the final decision.

I have a 422 and a 372 lookalike as in the 673. Here are some pictures for your perusal.
































































A friend's 372 with my 422










Give you another pointer for you to consider, plexiglass is lighter than sapphire crystal.

And another, the font of the base is larger than the Marina.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

waikeekee said:


> Nothing much to say or contribute. You have to do more homework and make the final decision.
> 
> I have a 422 and a 372 lookalike as in the 673. Here are some pictures for your perusal.
> 
> ...


Great shots! You need to add the back of the 422.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

MOV said:


> Great shots! You need to add the back of the 422.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Your request is my command. I actually have a picture of the caseback and more.










A lume shot










Now that my 422 has travelled to Milan, Bergamo, Como/Bellagio, Nice, Monte Carlo and London, it is more important than the 673 to me now.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicar69 (Nov 19, 2017)

waikeekee said:


> Your request is my command. I actually have a picture of the caseback and more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They've LUMEd the power reserve on the 422? Oh jeez that is awesome!


----------



## Vicar69 (Nov 19, 2017)

waikeekee said:


> Nothing much to say or contribute. You have to do more homework and make the final decision.
> 
> I have a 422 and a 372 lookalike as in the 673. Here are some pictures for your perusal.
> 
> ...


Believe me - if I'd done this much homework at college - I'd be running the country now.
Tell me more about the 673 - how does it differ from the 372 - apart from the wording on the face?


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

@Vicar69

673 is a Special Edition (SE). A "S" series (2016) and they produced only 1000 pcs. It is just a spin-off of the 372 (6152) homage. The stainless steel case is basically the same but the following are different.

1) MM (MILITARE MARINA) Dial
2) So called pencil hands as opposed as the sword hands of 372
3) The fragmented movement (Bridge is broken into 2 pcs)

Here are some pictures.

Left is fragmented P.3000 and Right is a regular P.3000










372 vs 673 (Not my picture)










422 vs 372 (Not my picture)










673 vs 422





































FYI - If you are getting the 422, the "T" series of this Watch has the fragmented version of the P.3001 movement. So you know. It does not make any difference in the performance or technically. Just aesthetically I supposed.

422 vs 605










605 is another spin-off from the 6152 (372). They only produced 2 series of "Q" and "R". 99 pcs for one series. "Q" has the plexiglass while "R" has the sapphire crystal. Other than this feature, they are exactly the same. The dial is a sunburst dark grey and has "Firenze" on it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicar69 (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks so much - some beautiful watches there. Just a quick question - the picture showing the movements...is that a 372? Seems to be missing the CG. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Vicar69 said:


> Thanks so much - some beautiful watches there. Just a quick question - the picture showing the movements...is that a 372? Seems to be missing the CG.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, I think that is a 662 but it is exactly the same as 372, 605, 448, 449 and 721. I am just showing you the differences of the P.3000

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Can't resist. Stolen picture from Facebook - paneristi.com










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicar69 (Nov 19, 2017)

waikeekee said:


> Can't resist. Stolen picture from Facebook - paneristi.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks - nice shot! Really catches the lume too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

blumnie said:


> I love this conversation, seems to be an age old debate. My personal thoughts, I'd go 422. First because the dial of the 422 IMO is very symmetrical/balanced in it's layout. The 372 seems to be imbalanced with the large black void at the bottom of the dial, almost like it's missing something. Next is the crystal, 422 has a sapphire crystal which is much more durable and resistant to scratches, etc. The 372 has a plexi crystal, which is almost a scratch magnet. Speaking from experience, plexi is ok and easy enough to clean up with the right paste and some time. One of my favorite pieces has plexi, but if I could choose I would make it sapphire. Lastly, the PR display through the exhibition case back is like the cherry on the sundae. It's just a great classy addition and a great conversation piece. All that being said, It's definitely a personal choice. The one thing that is certain, you can't go wrong with either. Good luck with your choice.


I have a vague recollection of having tried on a 422 sometime in the past, the Panerai boutique in Dallas as I recall, and might have bought it on the spot IF the 47mm size had worked at all with my skinny, sparrow wrist. As @blummie said, the 422 has a great deal going for it. Given a choice between the two, I would pick the 372 only if I were veering more in the direction of a "vintage" timepiece. Years and years ago I owned a couple of Rolex watches that had the plexiglass crystals and vowed never to own another after the sapphire crystal was introduced. Just my own personal bias. We will now conjugate the verb "am biased"

I am biased
You is biased
We is all biased


----------



## Ville (Jan 15, 2017)

I would go with 372


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I have a vague recollection of having tried on a 422 sometime in the past, the Panerai boutique in Dallas as I recall, and might have bought it on the spot IF the 47mm size had worked at all with my skinny, sparrow wrist. As @blummie said, the 422 has a great deal going for it. Given a choice between the two, I would pick the 372 only if I were veering more in the direction of a "vintage" timepiece. Years and years ago I owned a couple of Rolex watches that had the plexiglass crystals and vowed never to own another after the sapphire crystal was introduced. Just my own personal bias. We will now conjugate the verb "am biased"
> 
> I am biased
> You is biased
> We is all biased


If you don't like plexiglass, why would you select the 372?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

MOV said:


> If you don't like plexiglass, why would you select the 372?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Sorry, guess I didn't express myself well enough. In my case I wouldn't. If I were looking for a vintage timepiece with plexiglass crystal, which I am not, then I might consider the 372.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwaym0 (Jan 18, 2018)

422 will be my next buy. Good combo of simplicity, size, like the dirty dial, and the power reserve on the back is awesome.


----------



## Vicar69 (Nov 19, 2017)

Have to say the simplicity of the 372 is still making me lean that way....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Can't beat the plexi and base dial. 372 all the way


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Vicar69 said:


> Have to say the simplicity of the 372 is still making me lean that way....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then buy it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vicar69 (Nov 19, 2017)

MOV said:


> Then buy it!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Haha. It's not that easy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

MOV said:


> Then buy it!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


He's still giving careful consideration to the 422 with its nice display back with power reserve indicator that is a really nice feature to have on a manual winding watch before he buys it rather than the 372. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Simplest solution is to buy both. In such a situation, after getting either 372 or the 422, he will lust after the other. Trust me, I was there. Take me for example.

I bought my 422 on July 30, 2017 and I was supposed to get the 372 next, however, a 673 came along and the rest was history. I bought the 673 October 4, 2017. That’s about 10 weeks apart.

IMO - that’s how you solve your dilemma and you will sleep soundly after both are attained.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

waikeekee said:


> Simplest solution is to buy both. In such a situation, after getting either 372 or the 422, he will lust after the other. Trust me, I was there. Take me for example.
> 
> I bought my 422 on July 30, 2017 and I was supposed to get the 372 next, however, a 673 came along and the rest was history. I bought the 673 October 4, 2017. That's about 10 weeks apart.
> 
> ...


Unless the op is like me and already has too many watches. Every time I acquire another watch I tell myself "this is it" but we all know how that works out! Right now I'm lusting after the new Rolex GMT Master II just presented today along with a JLC Reverso 1931 for a longer period of time. Lately my policy has been one out, one in that has helped some but not much. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cronic (Sep 27, 2017)

I have tried both, but the 372 was singing more take me take me


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

@5959HH

I know exactly what you mean. Basically, WIS are all the same. When we have only just bought a brand new watch, we are thinking of the next purchase immediately. It's an illness, that's all. Or, we are like that man in the cartoon.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Really clever cartoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

waikeekee said:


> @5959HH
> 
> I know exactly what you mean. Basically, WIS are all the same. When we have only just bought a brand new watch, we are thinking of the next purchase immediately. It's an illness, that's all. Or, we are like that man in the cartoon.
> 
> ...


Too true. That said, I really want to work my collect down to 12, then if I add a piece I must move a piece along also. No too sure if I can, but would like to try.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boxterduke (Dec 26, 2016)

422 all the way.
Can't beat the seconds hand and the power reserve indicator on the back
422 is the best pam out there


----------



## Vicar69 (Nov 19, 2017)

Let's see more shots of each!


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

372 for me... base is ace...


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Here's my first ever 47mm


----------



## Vicar69 (Nov 19, 2017)

That's more like it...


----------



## sauuce (Feb 9, 2014)

Wlover said:


> 372 for me... base is ace...
> View attachment 13001299


What kind of strap do you have on the radiomir?? It's stunning

Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

It's from Bosphorus. You can Google bosphorus leather strap...



sauuce said:


> What kind of strap do you have on the radiomir?? It's stunning
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

And a little balance wheel slow-mo action


----------



## Watch OCD (Dec 14, 2012)

the 422 for me... i need the seconds hand to see the watch ticking
and the power reserve at the back is a great touch
422 all the way


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Great thread! I bought a PAM560 6 weeks ago. It’s my first PAM and I have to say I’m totally in love! It hasn’t left my wrist since I bought it which is extremely uncommon for me, it has only happened once before and that was with my Blancpain FF. 

The 2 hands display has a very serene effect on me, I completely stop tracking the timekeeping which normally drives me crazy. 

I recently made the decision to add another PAM and I too made the choice between the 372 and the 422. It hasn’t arrived yet so I’ll post some pics when it arrives. 

There is a little info missing here however. 
Firstly, the 372 comes with 26/26 straps and plexi until:
Q-series (2014): Plexi and still 26/26mm straps. 
R-series (2015): Plexi crystal and 26/22mm straps. 
S-series (2016): Sapphire crystal and 26/22mm. 

The 372 is also 1.5mm thinner than the 422 (16mm vs 17.5mm), the difference is in the caseback due to the 422 movement being 2mm thicker than the 372-movement. 
Both movements have independently set hour hands but the 422 allegedly doesn’t have a manual “winding stop”, instead it has a clutch like automatics do. 

The text on the dial of 372 is larger than on the 422 but that also goes for the rest of the markings on the 372 dial. I have no idea if I made the right or wrong decision, Time will tell.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

I went for the 422 simply for the reason that it was hard to find a semi new 372 at a good price. The 422 is only a little more expensive than the 372 and offers some cool features like: winding clutch, seconds reset and pwr reserve on the case back. I do however still long for a 372.


----------



## eonflux (Aug 14, 2007)

Another vote for the 422.
For the second hand and PR.

Stunning watch, but unfortunately, I can't pull off a 47mm.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Don't discredit the 47mm pams before you try it,I do find the 47mm models do fit my wrist better than some of the 44mm models (looking at you 312!!!)

Some of my daily Panerais are 47mm (339,368,372) even though my wrist is only 6.5 inch (though relatively flat)


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Love both models, own the 422.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## venom550pm (Jan 13, 2012)

422 for me, like a seconds hand and love the lumed PR on the back, it's a treat!


----------

